# Echange de fichiers entre 2 macs distants



## sharky (13 Novembre 2002)

est-il possible d'échanger des fichiers par internet entre 2 macs distants en posant les fichiers directement sur le bureau de l'autre mac, donc sans passer par un serveur comme en ftp ?

merci !


----------



## loriscoutin (13 Novembre 2002)

tu veux dire quoi par 2 macsd distants.
Par ethernet ou internet??
Mais dans tous les cas ils existent des solutions mais donne moi plus de précisions sur ta config et je t'aiderai


----------



## sharky (13 Novembre 2002)

par internet. ce serait des macs sous OS9 ou OS X


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2002)

Hell-o
oui, il y a AIM. Pour plus de renseignements va voir sur ce forum MacGeneration


----------



## sharky (13 Novembre 2002)

merci, mais j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est des fichiers relativement lourds (+ de 20 MB) que je désire transférer.


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2002)

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise... mais est-ce qu'il ne suffit pas d'avoir l'adresse IP du Mac auquel on veut se connecter et de faire
sous OS X: aller à afp://adresse IP
sous OS 9: menu pomme, explorateur réseau, se connecter à: afp://adresse IP 

pour faire monter les dossiers partagés sur le bureau du Mac distant?


----------



## loriscoutin (14 Novembre 2002)

sinon il ya la solution vnc pour voir le bureau du mac distant meme par internet mais une bonne liaison est conseillée


----------



## Zitoune (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par remyleroy:</font><hr />* Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise... mais est-ce qu'il ne suffit pas d'avoir l'adresse IP du Mac auquel on veut se connecter et de faire
sous OS X: aller à &lt;a href="afp://adresse" target="_blank"&gt;afp://adresse&lt;/a&gt; IP
sous OS 9: menu pomme, explorateur réseau, se connecter à: &lt;a href="afp://adresse" target="_blank"&gt;afp://adresse&lt;/a&gt; IP

pour faire monter les dossiers partagés sur le bureau du Mac distant?  *<hr /></blockquote>

afp:// ?

Pas http:// ?


----------



## melissa55 (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Tu as la possibilite de partager tes fichiers entre les 2 mac en allant dans le menu .. pomme .. tu vas sur Partage > et la tu selectionnes par example acces ftp et en dessous tu verras ton adresse pour acceder grace a un logiciel comme filezilla ou cyberduck ou n importe quel soft de transfers de donnees .. 

J espere que j ai etais explicite pour toi  

A+


----------



## sabze (5 Novembre 2007)

melissa55 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as la possibilite de partager tes fichiers entre les 2 mac en allant dans le menu .. pomme .. tu vas sur Partage > et la tu selectionnes par example acces ftp et en dessous tu verras ton adresse pour acceder grace a un logiciel comme filezilla ou cyberduck ou n importe quel soft de transfers de donnees ..
> 
> ...



Cette histoire m'interesse: j'ai commandé un macbook qui ne devait pas tarder à arriver parce qu'on n'arrive plus à bosser à deux sur notre macpro, mais je ne voudrais pas avoir à tous refaire sur le portable (je veux dire: agenda ical, parametrage boites à lettre de mail, adresses, etc...) et je voudraisimporter certains documents sur le ibook.
Peux-tu etre plus claire et me dire en quoi consistent ces logiciels et si ça me conviendrait?


----------



## olivwood (7 Novembre 2007)

salut
il me semble que si tu branches ton nouveau mac eteint a l'autre et qu'en l'allumant tu maintiens pomme t (mode target) tu devrais pouvoir récuperer ce que tu veux


----------



## Zyrol (7 Novembre 2007)

*Avis &#224; sabze et oliwood : *

Dans ce fil on traite plut&#244;t de l'&#233;change de fichiers entre 2 macs distants. Pour l'&#233;change entre 2 mac en local, il existent beaucoup de sujet d&#233;j&#224;...
sabze, si tu n'arrive toujours pas &#224; transf&#233;rer tes documents, je t'invite &#224; faire une recherche sur le forum, et le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, ouvrir un nouveau sujet.


Pour ce qui est du transfert entre 2 macs distant, j'utilise r&#233;gulierement ce proc&#233;d&#233;.
Il suffit de cocher "partage de fichiers mac"
Connaitre l'adresse IP de l'ordi distant
pomme-k : rentrer l'adresse IP
s'identifier et c'est tout !

Si vous &#234;tes derri&#232;re un routeur, pensez &#224; ouvrir les ports ad&#233;quats : 548 et 487


----------



## Wargames (9 Novembre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> *Avis à sabze et oliwood : *
> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est du transfert entre 2 macs distant, j'utilise régulierement ce procédé.
> ...




Merci pour cette information, c'est très intéressant.
Quant aux ports à ouvrir, faut-il le faire sur le Mac distant ou sur la page de configuration du routeur, en l'occurrence celui de la Freebox lorsqu'il est activé ?

Dans ce dernier cas, cela se fait-il dans les "redirections de port" et, si oui, quel protocole faut-il utiliser (tcp ou udp) ?

Merci d'avance pour la réponse.

David


----------



## Zyrol (10 Novembre 2008)

En fait pour être tranquille et garantir les echanges dans les 2 sens, mieux vaut rediriger les ports sur les 2 postes. Sinon il faut juste rediriger sur le poste distant à atteindre.

Pour les ports à *rediriger* cela se passe sur la freebox. 
Si un pare-feu est activé sur la machine distante, il faut alors *ouvrir* les ports

Pour les détails, voici un lien interessant qui devrait servir à beaucoup...

Ports TCP et UDP « connus » utilisés par les produits logiciels Apple


----------

